# Why did you choose a Havanese?



## Administrator (Aug 5, 2010)

We've been asked this many times before so here's a good place to get a discussion going on this.

So why did you choose a Havanese out of all the dog breeds?


----------



## Trueblue1972 (Sep 12, 2015)

In this order: personality, size , health and coat😀


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I wanted a small dog that did not shed that also had a happy personality like my last dog, a Bichon. I did not want to get another dog that looked exactly like my dog that had died because I thought it would be too painful. My Havanese, Molly, was the perfect choice for me!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

After losing my 30 lb. quadriplegic corgi, I realized any future dog would have to be light enough for me to easily pick up and handle. So, the reasons for me were weight, health, temperament and non-shedding (if you have ever had a corgi, you would understand that reason!).


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

I love little, happy dogs. I've had a black toy poodle and a white bichon. I wanted a coat color that was a little different. Sheba has three colors, black, tan, and white.


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Great thread. Interested in reading all the responses since I'm currently considering a Havanese.


----------



## swaye (Mar 28, 2013)

We have had dogs all of our lives, all medium and large breed...all rescues. After our rescued greyhound had to be put down and our GSD dying 2 years before, we decided on no more dogs. The issue wasn't the dogs, but the pain on them aging and dying. After 6 months, I was at my wits end, trying to adjust to a household without a dog. My husband was quite content as is. He finally gave in to my request and after seeing my cousin's sweet Havanese, I decided that I would look into this breed. After doing some research on the breed, I was convinced this would be a good choice for us at this time in our lives. I loved the idea of a dog small enough to travel with us easily and taking her along where ever we could. I loved the idea of a friendly dog who loved people and enjoyed being around them. So in order, I would say, personality and little shedding. The coat and color were optional as this dog would be a rescue as well and those options don't always come with a rescue. We weren't disappointed. And my husband is smitten with her... and she with him.:smile2:


----------



## MWilson (May 22, 2015)

Molly120213 said:


> I wanted a small dog that did not shed that also had a happy personality like my last dog, a Bichon. I did not want to get another dog that looked exactly like my dog that had died because I thought it would be too painful. My Havanese, Molly, was the perfect choice for me!


We think alike. My last dog was a Shih-tzu/Chin mix. I wanted a similar temperament with little to no shedding, and I love fluffy dogs. I just didn't want one that would be exactly like my Rascal, as it would have been too painful. I did some research and fell in love. Now I have two little guys, but one of them does remind me quite a bit of my Rascal in temperament. It just makes me love him more, though. Both my little guys are better than I had hoped for after all the research.


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

My criteria in order of importance for picking a Havanese:

- Extremely cute and cuddly
(my mom’s malti-pom is super cute and cuddly too but if you try cuddle him , he growls and tries to bite – Teddy loves to cuddle).

- Small enough to live in an apartment (but not too small to get through the balcony grill or have accidents under the sofas)

- Not barky 
(Most small dogs bark too much. From my research, I believe Havs are one of the quietest small dogs. My mom’s old Pomeranian used to bark himself to sleep and her malti-pom puppy barks at trees in the garden and clouds in the sky (every day)..... Hav’s are so much smarter!)

- Non shedding (turned out not to be true for Teddy – doesn’t shed as much as a GSD but still sheds)

- Very friendly 
(most of the neighbours, their kids and dogs love him (my neighbours strange pets – the kittens, ducks, and goat (and the wild monkeys that occasionally visit the area) may disagree!!)

- Non destructive unlike some breeds that love to chew on everything!
(My socks and shoes may disagree ...)

- Willing to exercise himself (and stay indoors) if it’s raining or when it’s too dangerous to go outside. He loves to “run like hell” from one end of the apartment to the other - and most days, I can get him to RLH on command (just because it’s funny).

- No excessive drooling or loud snoring 
- Easy to train


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Teddy Bear: I didn't realize Havanese could shed. I guys any animal with fur or hair can shed but I always read Havanese are non-shedding. Does Teddy shed a lot?


----------



## Teddy Bear (Apr 11, 2015)

Laurmann2000 said:


> Teddy Bear: I didn't realize Havanese could shed. I guys any animal with fur or hair can shed but I always read Havanese are non-shedding. Does Teddy shed a lot?


Laurmann,
Teddy does shed quite a bit (similar to a jack russel but not as much as a pomeranian - i think). That was a little disappointing but I think it may have to do with him possibly not being a a pure Havanese. I paid double price on condition that he is pure breed and the breeder claimed to have valid proof which I now doubt was authentic.

Teddy is a little larger than the standard Hav (15 inches high) and weighs around 11kgs (which is slightly above the Hav size guide I found online). I suspect he is a possibly cross between Havanese and Japanese Spitz (Spitz are extremely popular here so that's a likely guess - no way to know for sure as they dont do dog DNA tests here and even the vet laughed when I asked....).

Hav's have just started turning up out here and were almost unheard of 3 years ago! I think the breeder thought he could cash out by claiming that his pups were pure breed and me not being an expert or having seen a pure breed Hav before, believed him.
He was so cute - it didn't matter if the breeder told me he wasn't pure breed, I would still have picked him (and possibly paid the same price)!

All dogs shed. Even pure breed Havanese will shed but the pure ones probably wont shed as much as Teddy. Teddy doesn't shed as much as other dogs like pomeranians or GSDs so its still a positive issue. 
BTW, I had a human friend stay with me for a week and she shed more than Teddy! lol.

As you are thinking of getting a Hav, from my experience with Teddy (all his characteristics - except the shedding and weight/size) is identical to most Havs, I can only say that I've grown up around pomeranians, GSDs and golden retreivers (and a jack russel) but these are the unique pros/cons I find with Teddy:

*Pro:*
- They are extremely smart (they try to train you too so beware - Teddy knows how to get me to give him treats!!)
Its so easy to teach him tricks (only doggy biccies required....)
- Very friendly with people and other dogs
- very loving dogs who love to please their owners
- If trained (or corrected early enough), they can be quiet dogs - perfect for apartments

*Con*
- Separation Anxiety 
They get attached and can suffer from separation anxiety (I've had to hire a full time help to keep him company when I am at work but he stays alone for a few hours before I get home) - he doesn't seem to notice if I am away when he has my mom's dog for company (but we live in different cities so I cant drop him off every day).

Teddy would initially follow me to the bathroom or cry at the door if i didn't let him in but he's now ok as long as someone is in the house or we give him a chew toy (or nylabone) before leaving.

- Sensitive (maybe just Teddy)
They can tell the tone in your voice and get quite upset if you are angry with them. Just like a child, you may have to pamper them back to normal if they get yelled at (maybe Teddy has just trained me to do this but he does sulk a lot when yelled at - usually for breaking into the laundry basket and taking my socks to play with)

- Grooming (high maintenance!)
The biggest (and only disadvantage) with a Hav is that they can need a lot of grooming unless you keep them in a cute puppy cut. I work long hours and the pet sitter wont brush him properly and it takes too much time to keep brushing him as he runs away every 5 mins (he gets bored) and I have to talk him into sitting for yet another 5 mins! so I'm planning to get him a puppy cut once the weather improves.

Even if I could go back in time and chose from all the other breeds that I had when picking Teddy, I would still pick him. Havs are gorgeous, happy-go-lucky dogs that generally have a fabulous personality. 
Even if I get home upset (maybe a bad day at work), he always has a way to make me smile (or would come and sit on my lap and try get a cuddle). With the exception of my Golden retriever, I've not seen any other breed (based on my previous dogs that I had growing up) that are actually concerned about whether or not you are happy!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Wow, thats great information. Thank you so much for sharing your experience. It's very helpful in deciding if a Havanese is for me. I'm very strongly leaning toward getting one. They seem to have all the characteristics I'm looking for in a dog. I'm not ready just now but I'm enjoying learning more and more every day by reading this forum. I'm also researching breeders and keeping notes for when the time comes. Thanks again and enjoy your little boy. He sounds wonderful and looks adorable (assuming that's him in your profile picture.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I agree that Havs (and all coated breeds) shed to SOME extent. It's similar to a person. We shed too, but little enough that most of it comes out in the comb and brush. It's NOTHING like the shedding of most breeds.

15" is WAY over the Havanese standard, which is 8 1/2 to 11 /12 inches. 11kg would be about 24 lbs, and that would be a huge Havanese if the dog wasn't overweight... but at Teddy's height, I'm guessing he's NOT overweight, just a much bigger dog. He certainly is cute, though, and it sure sounds like he has that wonderful Havanese personality! 

I don't think that most have true separation anxiety, and they can certainly be taught to be a bit more self-soothing. But you are absolutely right that they do love and depend on their peeps. They are probably not the best dog for someone who has to leave them home alone all day on a regular basis.


----------



## mollys dad (Apr 21, 2015)

My wife said no more dogs after we put down our last one. I can't live with a dog, I gave up 67 years of smoking to get our Molly. She is a sneak thief and keeps us in stiches. Anything under 30 inches in the house is hers. We are both in our 80's and Molly will out live us both. I may have bitten off more than I can chew with the house braking. Not going well. She is one of the smartest and the most affectionate dogs I have ever had. Would recommend this breed to anyone who wants a small dog.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I wanted a small, cuddly, friendly and non yappy dog. I got all that and more in Sassy. :smile2:


----------



## Harlie'sMom (Nov 13, 2013)

It had been over a year since my Cavalier King Charles passed and I was ready for a new fur baby. I had seen a posting on FB of a small hairy dog and cat walking together and thought the dog was adorable. I reposted the picture and asked if anyone knew the breed. I was told it was a Havanese. I did some research, and based on all the info I knew this was the breed for me. I located a breeder not far from us who had a litter ready to go and the rest is history. Sir Henry is a wonderfully sweet, loving little guy who has brought a lot of joy to our home. The fact that he doesn't shed, loves little kids and is the perfect home security system is just icing on the cake.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He is just so cute!


----------



## Laurmann2000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sir Henry is adorable.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

What a sweet face he has!


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

before we got our first Havanese, my husband agreed we could get a dog , if small, non shedding and easy to train. I researched breeds and found the Havanese! They were so cute and had that puppy look even as they got older. I found a breeder in my town and went to see the pups! Well of course I was smitten right away. 

My husband was a little resistant, but when he saw the dog I picked, her loved her! Over the next year we ended up with 3 from the breeder. Sadly, we did not know about health testing. Our boys had 3 knee surgeries each! Our girl had arthritis from knees since she was 2 yrs. our girl passed at 9 years from inflammatory bowel disease. Our one boy had thyroid condition, diabetes and finally passed at 10 yrs from inflammatory bowel disease. Our other boy suffered from arthritis and passed at 11 yrs from congestive heart failure.

It was tough loosing our kids, we loved them very much. When the house was just too empty without them, I looked again at Havanese. I did much more research on health testing and breeders this time. 

So, now we have our Jade! She is awesome. The breeder has been breeding and showing for many years and our girl's parents were health tested and listed on the offa.org website.

We love Havanese and would definately recommend them, but be sure to get a good breeder.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi 'Teddy Bear'

I just joined the forum - new Havanese owner in Kampala (but adopted from the US, picked him up when I was home in December). Nice to see someone else from the continent here!

Melissa (and Perry)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Why did I choose a Havanese?

Having been dogless for a few years and (finally) convincing my husband to get a puppy, I started researching what would fit our needs:
- non-shedding (anyone who's ever had or been around a Dalmatian can understand this one as they shed constantly!)
- small enough to fly in cabin with us (the stress of traveling with a larger dog - is it too hot, too cold, and hoping they're fine in cargo - mine always was, but it was stressful) but not too small (was looking ideally in the 13-14 pound range)
- not a typical yippy small dog 
- rescue (if at all possible)

Once we did the research, there were several that would have fit many of the requirements (Scotty, any mini/toy poodle mix, Schnauzer, Cavashon,) but for some the size was on the bigger side and we didn't want to chance that but the Havanese seemed to fit what we wanted. Finding a purebred through a rescue is always difficult (and for size reasons I was hoping for one, or at least one where the mix was known), as well as finding a rescue that would be willing to adopt to us (travel a lot, live out of the country so couldn't do a home check, our vets were in Ethiopia with only health certificate visits to our US vet) and the low end of the size was a concern (I really didn't want a 7-8 pounder). 

Several rescues said no very quickly. A few were open but the timing didn't work (had to be available when we were going to be in the US), but late last year we widened our search to places we might need to travel some time to and found a rescue outside of Pittsburgh that just got about 10 Havs from a breeder going out of business, so it all worked out. 

No regrets - Perry is an amazing puppy (now if we could just get him past his fear issues!)


----------



## Cyn (Sep 18, 2017)

Mojo chose us. I was set on a Cairn terrier but when we were told about this little girl being available, we went to see her. 

The Cairn I was falling in love with was very hyper and nippy, which scared my grandson. Then we heard about a Havanese that a women in the next town over had bought and, two weeks in, knew she did not have the patience or time to train. She had not even named her. 

The family went to meet the pup together, and she snuggled into my grandson's lap and licked his hand. I then did all the reading on the breed, and called the woman to say we wanted her. We brought her home that day, and she is perfect for our family. Not yappy, unless she feels threatened (stranger enters the house), playful, easy to train, and a little sweetie with our grandson ( they are never left alone together, always supervised). Nothing but joy.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

As mean as this may sound, if you want to avoid a higher risk of health issues, and vet bills, or worse, losing the love of your life far too early, then go to a responsible breeder with a long track record and get a pup that has been health tested. Havanese rescues could be products of puppy mills, with all kinds of emotional and physical issues that may not show until you are already smitten by those woeful eyes or a few years have passed. I say this because most responsible breeders will have you sign a contract that if your dog doesn't work out for you, you must bring it back to the breeder. They CARE who gets their dogs and that they go to good homes. A well-bred Havanese rarely winds up in a "rescue". There is usually a waiting list for a good Hav.

Reasons for a Havanese:
Happy, loving, clownish, wonderful personalities, SMART, loves to please, LISTENS intently to every word you say and learns quickly, loves to be by your side always. 
Mine does not shed, (except the puppy coat at about a year old). 
Small in size (9-11 lbs), never barks unless someone is at the door

I wouldn't recommend a Havanese (for the dog's sake) if you are not with the pup most of the day. I've had lots of other breeds that didn't mind being alone, but Havanese LOVE being with people. Try to match a dog breed with your lifestyle and home accommodations.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I agree that the ideal home for a Havanese would be one where s/he can be with his/her person/people most of the day. We needed to get a Havanese, however, because my DH had an allergic reaction to every other kind of dog he met! We think Shama is well adjusted despite our long absences during the school year. She is visited once a day by a dog walker, and we dote on her evenings, weekends, during breaks from school, and all summer long. I regularly take her to obedience and agility classes, and DH is her favorite playmate. We love this breed for everything everyone else already said, but I must say that Shama does bark a lot. I blame it on the yappy dogs in the neighborhood. One of these days, I'm going to work on stopping at least some of the barking . . .


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Really good tips! Tux barks at the door just because it's fun, and as a young pup, he witnessed us running to the door as if the house were on fire in order to not inconvenience the person waiting at the door. Tux interpreted that as, "Door Knock" time to get really excited, run and bark all at the same time.....OH BOY, What fun!!!!!

This is going to take some work. LOL


----------



## Jojofergy (Jun 27, 2016)

I decided on a havanese because I wanted a smaller non-yappy dog that was smart and friendly 
I absolutely love sprocket he is the perfect choice 
When he plays he is a little barky but not an annoying yappy bark lol it's cute 
He makes me laugh all the time has such a fun personality 
He learns so fast definitely the smartest dog I've ever had and listens so well always wanting to please me 
For me the only downside to a havanese is all the grooming but I've been keeping his hair short which helps immensely it's not too bad now but I do love the long coat on havanese just a little too much grooming to keep it for me lol 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BethK (Oct 15, 2018)

We chose a Havanese because we needed a hypoallergenic dog for my daughter with health issues. After researching Havs seemed to be a good choice because of their good personalities and reputation for not being too yappy. Our little guy has been a great fit. He’s still a puppy but seems really smart.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

BethK said:


> We chose a Havanese because we needed a hypoallergenic dog for my daughter with health issues. After researching Havs seemed to be a good choice because of their good personalities and reputation for not being too yappy. Our little guy has been a great fit. He's still a puppy but seems really smart.


I would also like to contribute to reviving this thread because i agree that Havs are a great breed for special health needs. I don't have the time, experience, or budget to make it happen, but if I could I would love for our 2nd Havanese to become a medical alert dog. Maybe it'll be #3 to send with DS when he goes off to college!

DS is medically fragile and has poor dexterity so I was worried s smaller dog would be too delicate, but DS also can't keep up with a big dog. Around 4-6 months it was a little rough since the puppy had grown a lot and was still in that early, super high energy phase. 12yr old DS couldn't manage him on walks or take him potty without help and really wanted to do these things independently. Now at 1yr and 13lbs he's still a playful young dog but he's also settling down and has made a lot of progress with training. DS can take him for short walks, but I do secretly tire the puppy a little first so he doesn't pull DS along (he doesn't really pull with anyone else anymore  He's adaptable when DS is sick and can spend days laying next to him on the sofa. He prefers exercise every day, but he can go every other day when DS is sick as long as we give him quality attention. No issues whatsoever with asthma/breathing related issues, even while puppy was blowing coat.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

Hsusa said:


> I love little, happy dogs. I've had a black toy poodle and a white bichon. I wanted a coat color that was a little different. Sheba has three colors, black, tan, and white.


Sheba is SO cute! And yes, the happiness factor is over the top with these hav's. Smiles & laughs are unavoidable, & who doesn't need more of that!


----------



## BethK (Oct 15, 2018)

Smiles & laughs are unavoidable, & who doesn’t need more of that!

Amen!


----------



## ptgrin (Feb 17, 2018)

*Why Did I Choose a Havanese*

About 10 years ago I had seen a man walking a cute, spritely little dog past me as I sat on a park bench. I hurried up to them, and asked what kind of dog it was. It was my first encounter with a Havanese. During that time we had a very special lab/shepherd girl who lived to 15. Since then we had been dogless, and thought we were done with pets. Well, that little Havanese was still stuck in my heart. So my husband relented and we picked up our little girl last December. She has been perfect for us in every way. She is small, non-shedding, she is an adaptable little pup who doesn't mind (or hopefully loves) the sailing life all summer in Michigan. She also likes riding in the car, and at times long trips with hotels (read noise!). She is quite high energy, but we wouldn't have it any other way. She LOVES other dogs, no matter the size, and loves people, although she is cautious in the initial meeting (I'm ok with that). She is loving, cuddly, and so smart. We love her beautiful face, and think she looks like a wise sage. We love her curiosity and need to learn about everything. We are so lucky to have found her! Havanese rock!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I taught puppy classes at our local dog training club in the 1990's. In 1999 I had a Havanese puppy in one of my classes. It was the smartest, happiest puppy. I decided that when the time was right I was going to get a Havanese. It took 14 years before we got Leo and almost 3 years later to add Rex. If we had had Havanese in our lives earlier many other rescues and the corgis wouldn't have had a home with us. The Havanese happy attitude, quick to learn, acceptance of people and other animals, low shedding, and small size are all things I love about the breed.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

My heart dog, Abbey, was hit by a car. Her big sister, Sam, who led her to play in the road, was distraught. So was I, but Sam needed a new friend... 
I went online and found a Bichon breeder and went to meet her and pick out a puppy. I lost my heart to the three pound curly mop climbing over the baby gate....
She bred Bichons Frises, Havanese and Maltese. I went home with my Bichon Frise Lollipop and returned within a month to help her retire and find homes for her 40 or so dogs. (Not a very reputable breeder but a very loving one). 
And the dog who I fell in love with climbed the chain link fence at my home and adopted us. She was the "Apricot" one who never got named but got to stay. After researching her coat color she is actually 'champagne' which I am glad I didn't know at the time or her name would aptly be pagne ( hehe) My Kati is who filled my heart and almost the hole Abbey left. 
I had never heard of Havanese. I was a Bichon girl through and through. Now I am torn and will probably have to have one of each from now on. 
I also would like to get into breeding eventually and think Havanese are a better fit. My grandmother bred championship Labradors and it has been my dream since I was little to breed dogs.

Amazingly Havanese are Way easier to groom than a Bichon. My Apri-Kati is healthier, sillier, and more cunning than any of my Bichons. She also lives in her own little universe which occasionally crosses mine, lol.

Thanks for the opportunity to share.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

When my husband was running for the state legislature, I knocked on a fateful door. The man inside didn't want to hear anything about the coming election _but_ I got him talking about the beautiful, well-behaved dog he was wearing on his forearm. I'd never heard of a Havanese, but this puppy charmed me. I don't know if he voted for my husband or not, but I decided that I had to have one of those dogs.

I did research and we "matched." I'm home all day and they want their person home all day. They're tiny, I'm tiny. And they are absolutely adorable. I ran into trouble finding a Havanese breeder, and we resigned ourselves to a long wait and a long drive to pick one up. Later. After the election.

In the meantime, I tormented myself with pictures of little dogs on the Humane Society website. And one day I saw a picture of a two-year-old Havanese mix. Three hours later, we had a dog. And we lucked out--this little one was housebroken, willing to bond immediately, and had all the traits of a Havanese (with just a few extra inches). It was three weeks until the election, so we had a bit of a conflict in hours, but our daughter helped out and we made it through.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dianedp said:


> When my husband was running for the state legislature, I knocked on a fateful door. The man inside didn't want to hear anything about the coming election _but_ I got him talking about the beautiful, well-behaved dog he was wearing on his forearm. I'd never heard of a Havanese, but this puppy charmed me. I don't know if he voted for my husband or not, but I decided that I had to have one of those dogs.


Well, first of all, did your husband win the election?

Your discovery of Havanese is very similar to mine. We were camping and I was out walking my corgi in her wheelchair and a couple stopped and talked to me about my corgi. They were also wearing a Havanese on their forearm! I was charmed by their dog. When I eventually lost by corgi, Foxy, and started looking for another dog, I couldn't get their Havanese out of my mind. Everything I read about the breed fit what I was seeking - small, non-shedding, smart, friendly, lap dog, generally healthy, not a recreational barker, etc.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our Daughter got us involved with them. When she was 8, her friend had a small mixed breed dog that lived in their house, and she had a litter of puppies. Our Daughter wanted a small dog to do the same thing with our family.

We had bred horses for some time, and Pam had bred Malamutes in the 1970's. All our dogs had been stray dogs that just showed up on our farm, and we always spayed, and neutered them. None lived in the house, but were just loose on our farm.

Pam told our Daughter that the World already had too many dogs, but if she could find one that the World needed more of, we would consider it. We thought that would be the end of it.

We live in a County with one of the poorest school systems in the state, so we homeschooled for educational reasons. I forget how many libraries we belonged to, but I'm sure it was more than five.

Our Daughter read every dog book in any of those libraries, and came up with the Havanese. Pam asked her why the World needed more of them, and she said that they were hypoallergenic, and people who had allergies could have a dog. They looked like a good size to live in a house.

We told her that we would only get the best possible individual dogs to start a breeding program with. We thought that would be the end of it.

We went to visit a breeder, a couple of states away, never having met a Havanese before. At that time, there were about 400 of them in the Country. At our visit with that breeder, we decided we would not buy a dog from them, but fell in love with the dogs.

A two year search never turned up a dog that we were impressed enough with, until we found our Twinkle. She was a daughter of the top bitch in rare breeds, by the biggest producer of Champions. She was also gorgeous, even as a tiny thing, with lots of personality.

We found a male a short time later, and Trip came to live with us. Both of them lived to be almost 18 years old.

Twinkle didn't go into the show ring until she was 5, and very quickly finished her Championship. Pam has now finished, I believe, 19 Champions that came out of our house.

Pam never showed Twinkle in rare breed shows, but a couple of years later, the breed went with AKC. Having understood conformation through our time with horses, we quickly learned what was good, and bad in Havanese conformation, and Pam ended up teaching AKC Judges Education seminars all over the country teaching Judges how to judge Havanese, and in great detail back then, different than it is now that they've been in the show ring for a couple of decades.

Now we average around 14 of them living in our house, and in the chairs with us at night. I built an addition onto our house dedicated to them, and our life revolves around them.

I think we've now have bred 8, or maybe more, generations through some of our boys, because they are bred a little earlier than the females sometimes, since a female may have a cycle only well after they are old enough to complete their health testing. We have recently bred our 7th generation along the female line from Twinkle.

They are very much loved, and nurtured here.


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

In 2016 I had never heard of a Havanese until I was looking on a rescue site where they said one of the dogs was part Havanese. I thought it was sooo cute so I googled Havanese. That was it for me. Started doing the research and decided it was the perfect dog. Ended up driving over 600 miles each way to a breeder I found who raised her dogs as I planned to raise mine. Loved Scarlett so much that after a few months decided to get a second one from the same breeder. They are awesome dogs as you all know. And it's soo fun having two!


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Well, first of all, did your husband win the election?
> 
> Your discovery of Havanese is very similar to mine. We were camping and I was out walking my corgi in her wheelchair and a couple stopped and talked to me about my corgi. They were also wearing a Havanese on their forearm! I was charmed by their dog. When I eventually lost by corgi, Foxy, and started looking for another dog, I couldn't get their Havanese out of my mind. Everything I read about the breed fit what I was seeking - small, non-shedding, smart, friendly, lap dog, generally healthy, not a recreational barker, etc.


Unfortunately, my husband did not win the election. He made a very good showing, though, especially for a liberal in a conservative enclave. 

I told him a wanted a little dog when he was a Senator and gone all the time. It was kind of an excuse. I'd made it through eight deployments without him or a dog--I just wanted a Havanese. :smile2:

Smokey was being cute this week.


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

I have allergies was number one which also seemed to cover the no shedding.
Energy and The Love and Affection sold us.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dianedp said:


> Unfortunately, my husband did not win the election. He made a very good showing, though, especially for a liberal in a conservative enclave.
> 
> I told him a wanted a little dog when he was a Senator and gone all the time. It was kind of an excuse. I'd made it through eight deployments without him or a dog--I just wanted a Havanese. :smile2:
> 
> Smokey was being cute this week.


Smokey is adorable and looks like a real love bug! Also, thank your hubby for his service to our country.


----------



## aroq (Dec 14, 2018)

I do what my wife tells me to, that's why.


----------



## Sam I Am (Aug 26, 2018)

We chose a Havanese for all the usual reasons. Small, easily picked up, no shed, adorable, etc. What we got exceded our expectations, although being older this time through the puppy trials was exhausting. Our last puppy was 11 years ago, & he was a perfect puppy, literally. This little girl was somewhat preoccupied with figuring out her new world, & although confident, she was cognizant of her size & showed caution when warranted, like being out to do business at night. She still, at almost 9 months, becomes hyper alert to danger outside at night. 
What we have realized about her vs all the other dogs we have raised & loved, is besides being relentlessly happy, with a joy for life, she has never exhibited any aggression with food, toys, her space, or handling by us or strangers like the vet. She has always been happy with new people & kids, & tolerates without resistance nail trimming, hair trimming, clippers etc. She is happy to give kisses when we are done with whatever needed to be done. She is a real sweetie, that’s for sure, & did I mention she’s adorable?! Saw a fridge magnet today that said, ‘When God made Havanese, He was just showing off’


----------



## Dianedp (Dec 16, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete said:


> Smokey is adorable and looks like a real love bug! Also, thank your hubby for his service to our country.


Thanks. I told my hubby. He said thank you and that it was his privilege. (He's awesome like that.)

And Smokey is definitely a love bug!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Sam I Am said:


> What we have realized about her vs all the other dogs we have raised & loved, is besides being relentlessly happy, with a joy for life, she has never exhibited any aggression with food, toys, her space, or handling by us or strangers like the vet. She has always been happy with new people & kids, & tolerates without resistance nail trimming, hair trimming, clippers etc. She is happy to give kisses when we are done with whatever needed to be done. She is a real sweetie, that's for sure, & did I mention she's adorable?! Saw a fridge magnet today that said, 'When God made Havanese, He was just showing off'


Willow is great with strangers EXCEPT KIDS! She does not like kids at all. Of course she is a kid magnet. I just have to let the moms know when I see a kid approaching when we camp. Just little kids. Once they get to be a little more than my waist high, she's ok.

By the way, I love that magnet quote!


----------



## Jennifer C (Oct 16, 2018)

We choose havanese for several reasons. They are hypoallergenic, don't shed, are smart but are also little clowns, they bark when someone is at the door but welcome whoever it is once they come in, they are loyal and loving, they have such varying personalities, they are great in pairs and we like having 2, they also have such versatile hair, they are cute cut really short ( like my girl in my avatar) and are beautiful with long hair too, they train easily and are eager to please. They are just the best little companions you could ask for in my opinion. I've had different breeds throughout my life,(lab, chiuahua, and a couple of mixed breeds) but none compare to the havanese in my book.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jennifer C said:


> We choose havanese for several reasons. They are hypoallergenic, don't shed, are smart but are also little clowns, they bark when someone is at the door but welcome whoever it is once they come in, they are loyal and loving, they have such varying personalities, they are great in pairs and we like having 2, they also have such versatile hair, they are cute cut really short ( like my girl in my avatar) and are beautiful with long hair too, they train easily and are eager to please. They are just the best little companions you could ask for in my opinion. I've had different breeds throughout my life,(lab, chiuahua, and a couple of mixed breeds) but none compare to the havanese in my book.


I also feel that they look awesome in either short or long hair. My husband says when we trim Mia short it takes 10 years off of her and she looks more puppy like (she is almost 11). However, I do it mainly so I can find ticks easily which are soon to be popping out in spring!

Nancy


----------



## Melissa Woods (Feb 21, 2019)

Oliver literally goes up to strangers (children and adults alike) lays down, flips on his back and demands belly scratches! It's adorable! I swear he's gotten vain from everyone telling him how cute he is! LOL


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Havanese don't shed. They have people hair. Much like poodles who don't shed or smell like a furry dog. A little hair gets caught in combs and brushes and will drop out, like your own hair. It's unusual for there to be a lot of shedding. That is one of the major reasons I choose this breed and why I've had poodles previously.

In addition, I wanted a small dog, but not a tiny fragile dog. In the summers we move to a small townhome in the mountains with no yard. I wanted a dog who could do a little hiking but didn't have be exercised. They're small enough they can get enough exercise doing pirouettes and dashing around the house, if you don't want to or it's inconvenient to walk them. A biggie for me, was these dogs are easily indoor housebroken if you start them as a puppy.

Most of all they're beautiful, cute dogs. I love! the long hair and short puppy cuts. OTHO ... these little beauties are high hair maintenance. Less so with a puppy cut. 

Plus ... Cuddly. Smart. Easily trainable. Great with kids. The grandkids adore playing with and loving on her.


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

Melissa Woods said:


> Oliver literally goes up to strangers (children and adults alike) lays down, flips on his back and demands belly scratches! It's adorable! I swear he's gotten vain from everyone telling him how cute he is! LOL


Danny loves tummy rubs too..


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I just reread most of this great thread. I didn't take the time to reply to each post, but I'm grateful for them all. That God quote is a riot, BTW! (I also especially liked the story of Tom King's daughter . . .)


----------



## JDG (Jan 9, 2022)

Administrator said:


> We've been asked this many times before so here's a good place to get a discussion going on this.
> 
> So why did you choose a Havanese out of all the dog breeds?


I saw one a long time ago and have wanted one ever since and now I'm in a position in my life now that I could fulfill my dream


----------

